# My 2.5 month old 10g platy tank



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

I finally bought a test kit today and tested my water for pH, ammonia and nitrites. I purchased a Fresh Lab test kit by Red Sea.

The tank is 10g, about 10 weeks old, it has horn wort, sea grass and 2 other small bulb plants and 6-8 platys. The plants are doing real well but I lose a platy per week and I am trying to figure out why.

We get our water from a point (sort of like a well) so this past week I did a 50% change and added store bottled water to the mix. 

test results:

-tap water 6.2 pH
-Bottled water 8.0 pH
--------
-the aquarium water tested at 8.0 pH @ approx 82 degrees
-ammonia 0
-nitrite .2

The m/f ratio of my surviving platys are 2 males and 4 females. There is one large very aggresive male. The smallest fish usually die in order of size except a few weeks ago the #2 male in the tank died. 

Do you think the "big daddy" is killing them or is it my water?

Should I go back to using my tap water at 6.2 pH or continue with the jug water at 8.0 pH?

I have been doing a 50% change per week.

Thanks in advance for any advice and/or recommendations.
Kay


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

The temperature is a tad bit high. A good temperature for platies is about 75 degrees--room temperature. The aggressive male may be battering them a bit, but I wouldn't rule out the water.. Try doing about 10-20% water changes per week. 50% a week is a bit much. The fish may be getting used to the pH as it is, and a large water change can alter the pH a bit and shock the fish, causing death. Anyone else have opinions?


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Thank you Amelia! 

I will adjust my water temp back to 75 degrees and do less of a water change.

I have found an article that says platys enjoy: Ph 7.0 to 8.3 and temps 68-79 degrees. 

Kay


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm always a bit cautious about the temperature I keep my tanks. I helped a science teacher in my middle school set up a tank years ago, and some bozo evidentally decided to play with the heater.. In the morning, the temperature was around 85-87 and all of the fish except one were dead. I guess some people have success with higher temperatures, but I'm a wimp when it comes to that stuff now.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

7.2-8.0 ph is perfect for platys, aand the heater isn't necessary at all. These guys like it cooler


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh Okay! Thank you for your responses. I turned the heat down some and they seem happier this morning. Maybe I'll slowly reduce it down to just a "safety" temp (I do live in Wisconsin).

I also added some hornwort for them to hide in. The picked apon fish were using the heater to hide behind. :idea:


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't think bottled water is good for FW since it doesn't have any minerals and stuff it's good for SW because the salt mix has everything you need in it.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

DUSTIN323 said:


> I don't think bottled water is good for FW since it doesn't have any minerals and stuff it's good for SW because the salt mix has everything you need in it.


I thought about that too. My tank has about 50/50 tap/bottled water now. Our well water is probably so loaded with stuff, good or bad  , that they probably get enough. I hope.


----------

